# Opinions Please



## cj41

In 96 is had my second baby and ended up completely hypo after 3 months. TSH was 21 and I had gained 30lbs in one month. Was told it was pregnancy induced. Did Synthroid for a while, then went off and rechecked. Was back to normal, but was told it could reoccure at any time.

Was hyper on and off throughout the years, but no big deal. It always came back to normal. Was told I was Hashi.

Fourth child was born in 2004 and I have never been the same. I was 36 at the time and had a tubal after the delivery so I have kind of blamed all my issues on that.

December 2008 I went to the only Endo in our town and he did labs and uptake scan.

TSH 0.01 (range 0.40-4.50)
Free T-4 1.6 (range 0.8-1.8)
Free T3 441 (range 230-420)
Thyroglobulin Antibodies 1312 (range <20)
TPO AB Endpoint 493 (range <35)
TSI 113 (range <=125)
RDW 16.5

Iron is messed up too...
Total Iron 15 40-175
Iron Saturation 4 15-50
Ferritin 6 10-232

So, I don't know if this means anything to anyone out there, but here is my dilemma.

I was given my options...ATD, RAI and surgery. I have heard that the ATD can cause itching and skin issues. I can not tollerate ANYTHING that has this potential. I have so many skin issues already and I can not risk any more problems there. Also, it is not forever. From what I have been reading here, it can last a little while, then stop working. I don't want to be dealing with the ups and downs anymore.

RAI scares me. And again, the possibility of having to do it again... Also, if it doesn't knock off all the thryoid, I have heard it is difficult trying to regulate the synthroid while the thyroid is still producing some hormone, making the doseing difficult to get right.

Surgery is really what I am leaning towards, having 3 friends who have gone through it recently. I am worried about the general as I have low blood pressure. I am worried about the vocal chord issue and a friend has had severe calcium problems since her surgery.

My town is very small and trying to find a doctor to work with me through RAI or ATD would be almost impossible. I have no faith in the one endo here. My ENT surgeon had referred me an hour away but that is not until Feb 2010. I really want to just get it over with. What would you do??? Can the thyroid really grow back and how common is that?

I am 41, four daughters 5-14 and a husband that travels...I have read about the Grave's mental issues, which I have never know about and I have to say THAT IS ME!!! The rage, anxiety, absolute craziness...I need help desperatly. I can't continue feeling the way I do.

Help, please


----------



## cj41

Additionally, has anyone ever had their adrenal function or cortisol levels checked??


----------



## Andros

cj41 said:


> In 96 is had my second baby and ended up completely hypo after 3 months. TSH was 21 and I had gained 30lbs in one month. Was told it was pregnancy induced. Did Synthroid for a while, then went off and rechecked. Was back to normal, but was told it could reoccure at any time.
> 
> Was hyper on and off throughout the years, but no big deal. It always came back to normal. Was told I was Hashi.
> 
> Fourth child was born in 2004 and I have never been the same. I was 36 at the time and had a tubal after the delivery so I have kind of blamed all my issues on that.
> 
> December 2008 I went to the only Endo in our town and he did labs and uptake scan.
> 
> TSH 0.01 range 0.40-4.50
> Free T-4 1.6 range 0.8-1.8
> Free T3 441 range 230-420
> Thyroglobulin Antibodies 1312 range <20
> TPO AB Endpoint 493 range <35
> TSI 113 range <=125
> RDW 16.5
> 
> Iron is messed up too...
> Total Iron 15 40-175
> Iron Saturation 4 15-50
> Ferritin 6 10-232
> 
> So, I don't know if this means anything to anyone out there, but here is my dilemma.
> 
> I was given my options...ATD, RAI and surgery. I have heard that the ATD can cause itching and skin issues. I can not tollerate ANYTHING that has this potential. I have so many skin issues already and I can not risk any more problems there. Also, it is not forever. From what I have been reading here, it can last a little while, then stop working. I don't want to be dealing with the ups and downs anymore.
> 
> RAI scares me. And again, the possibility of having to do it again... Also, if it doesn't knock off all the thryoid, I have heard it is difficult trying to regulate the synthroid while the thyroid is still producing some hormone, making the doseing difficult to get right.
> 
> Surgery is really what I am leaning towards, having 3 friends who have gone through it recently. I am worried about the general as I have low blood pressure. I am worried about the vocal chord issue and a friend has had severe calcium problems since her surgery.
> 
> My town is very small and trying to find a doctor to work with me through RAI or ATD would be almost impossible. I have no faith in the one endo here. My ENT surgeon had referred me an hour away but that is not until Feb 2010. I really want to just get it over with. What would you do??? Can the thyroid really grow back and how common is that?
> 
> I am 41, four daughters 5-14 and a husband that travels...I have read about the Grave's mental issues, which I have never know about and I have to say THAT IS ME!!! The rage, anxiety, absolute craziness...I need help desperatly. I can't continue feeling the way I do.
> 
> Help, please


Hi, cj41. Gosh; you sure have been through it and all tests do in fact point to hyperthyroid.

Given the situation, I would opt for surgery for several reasons. One, you don't need more skin problems and I would like to hear more about that later, two, you do have 4 children so unless you can stay away from them for a long period RAI would not be the best option plus guess what? RAI often causes a thyroxine dump which in turn causes massive itching in some. I was one. OMG! I wanted to scratch my skin off and I also had the same reaction w/ Tapazole (anti-thyroid med.)

Thirdly, I think having the organ extricated and sent out to pathology is "always" a very very good idea. This way, you can be double sure there is no cancer.

Meanwhile, it would be good to work on getting that ferritin up where it belongs which would be 50 to 100 most preferably closer to 100. Liquid Floradix is fast acting because it is easily asorbed.

I hope my opinion has helped you and yes, hyperthyroid/Graves' can wreak havoc w/ emotions.

http://www.jfponline.com/Pages.asp?AID=4640

Are you having palps? Did your doctor put you on a beta-blocker to slow your heart down a bit?


----------



## cj41

Bless you!!! First of all, my mother-in-law had Lupus, Sjogrens, Sarcoid and CREST, so I feel for you!!! Those are some crazy diseases and I am so sorry you have to go through it.

My mother's thyroid was removed a few years back but for different reasons. She was having calcium issues...kidney stones, etc. They went in to look at the parathyroid and saw the thyroid covered with nodules. They took it out and path revealed pre-cancer.

My skin issues began in 2nd grade. All stress induced...bad family situation. Doc's told us it was impetigo...head to toe. Maybe is did get infected areas, but it was all stress dermatitis...or something like that, looking back. I have continued to have the skin go down hill throughout my life and have such an addiction to scratching. It is awful...long sleves all year long. Never a bathing suit...blah blah blah.

So, the heart palps seem to be better in the last 6 months...the shortness of breath and dizziness aren't as bad, seems to be more related to the anemia.

I thank you for your input and it validates my surgery position. Just got to get over the fear...


----------



## Andros

cj41 said:


> Bless you!!! First of all, my mother-in-law had Lupus, Sjogrens, Sarcoid and CREST, so I feel for you!!! Those are some crazy diseases and I am so sorry you have to go through it.
> 
> My mother's thyroid was removed a few years back but for different reasons. She was having calcium issues...kidney stones, etc. They went in to look at the parathyroid and saw the thyroid covered with nodules. They took it out and path revealed pre-cancer.
> 
> My skin issues began in 2nd grade. All stress induced...bad family situation. Doc's told us it was impetigo...head to toe. Maybe is did get infected areas, but it was all stress dermatitis...or something like that, looking back. I have continued to have the skin go down hill throughout my life and have such an addiction to scratching. It is awful...long sleves all year long. Never a bathing suit...blah blah blah.
> 
> So, the heart palps seem to be better in the last 6 months...the shortness of breath and dizziness aren't as bad, seems to be more related to the anemia.
> 
> I thank you for your input and it validates my surgery position. Just got to get over the fear...


Aw; thanks and blessings to you as well. We need all the blessings and prayers we can get not just for ourselves but the whole world.

Well.........................; that is most interesting and I wonder if you have had hyperthyroidism since infancy. High levels of thyroxine can and does cause intense itching.

That said, have you ever been tested for allergens such as gluten intolerance? I am sure you have had a lot of tests since you have suffered so many years but I am curious.

And, I presume you have had Anti-DNA, C3, C4 tests to rule out Lupus?

Have you tried taking Omega III's and Omega VI's to help your skin?

Overall, I do believe ablation of the thyroid may be the best option for you. Most that I know who have had the surgery have done exceedingly well and are up and about in a few days.

Oh, I am so sorry for your MIL. She had the gamut, did she not?

I hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## cj41

I have been tested in the past for lupus, had a positive ANA but that was it. Sed Rate was normal so they said nothing was going on at that time. Current doc sees no relationship between ANA and thyroid issues.

To be honest, I have really stayed away from docs most of the time because they all find one thing that is wrong but can't tell me why or fix it. So I give up until I get really desperate then I go back and they find something new, but can't relate it to anything else. I really have given up and feel like my marriage of 20 is slipping through my fingers because of my out of control mood swings. I don't want to be around myself and can't imagine anyone else wanting to either.

I read the article you posted. Was a bit discouraged to see that mental issues can continue even after treatment! Ughhh. I guess I just have to resign myself to the fact that this will never be over...it will be with me forever. That in itself is depressing. Oh well, thanks for your info. You have been a help just talking to me. Not many understand.


----------



## Andros

cj41 said:


> I have been tested in the past for lupus, had a positive ANA but that was it. Sed Rate was normal so they said nothing was going on at that time. Current doc sees no relationship between ANA and thyroid issues.
> 
> To be honest, I have really stayed away from docs most of the time because they all find one thing that is wrong but can't tell me why or fix it. So I give up until I get really desperate then I go back and they find something new, but can't relate it to anything else. I really have given up and feel like my marriage of 20 is slipping through my fingers because of my out of control mood swings. I don't want to be around myself and can't imagine anyone else wanting to either.
> 
> I read the article you posted. Was a bit discouraged to see that mental issues can continue even after treatment! Ughhh. I guess I just have to resign myself to the fact that this will never be over...it will be with me forever. That in itself is depressing. Oh well, thanks for your info. You have been a help just talking to me. Not many understand.


Don't despair. It says can not will. I have learned to read things very carefully in my old age. I am fine now and I had psychosis several times from undiagnosed hyperthyroid/thyrotoxicosis. So..........hang tough.

Also, my old age has taught me to handle one project at a time. First your surgery and then you can cross other bridges as you are able.

Think positive; I will help you do that if you like!

ANA (anti-nuclear antibodies), if present is "suggestive" of a myriad of autoimmune diseases. So, further testing should be done.

You may wish to read this about ANA......

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ana/test.html

Once again, be of good cheer. Things will get better. I am here to tell you that. This is why I dedicate my time and experience to others do they "know" they are going to get through this and get better.


----------



## Andros

cj41 said:


> Additionally, has anyone ever had their adrenal function or cortisol levels checked??


Well, I never did. I was lucky to get any diagnosis at all. However, Adrenals and autoimmune are closely associated in that there is great stress on the body, hence the adrenals as well.


----------



## cj41

I have never tried Omega III's. Never heard about it for skin. I have thought about having the lupus stuff rechecked. I actually have an appt tomorrow with a GYN tomorrow. Have heard good things about him and thought I would get his take on the thyroid situation. I had originally made the appt. thinking I was maybe pre-menopausal. The symptoms that follow a tubal ligation are the same as menopause and completely mirror thyroid stuff.

I am even more strongly leaning towards the surgery. My husband came home and said he has two weeks of leave that is "use or loose" and wanted to know when would be a good time. What an answer to prayer, now I have the ability to have the surgery and count on him being here.

Your words are so encouraging. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Andros

cj41 said:


> I have never tried Omega III's. Never heard about it for skin. I have thought about having the lupus stuff rechecked. I actually have an appt tomorrow with a GYN tomorrow. Have heard good things about him and thought I would get his take on the thyroid situation. I had originally made the appt. thinking I was maybe pre-menopausal. The symptoms that follow a tubal ligation are the same as menopause and completely mirror thyroid stuff.
> 
> I am even more strongly leaning towards the surgery. My husband came home and said he has two weeks of leave that is "use or loose" and wanted to know when would be a good time. What an answer to prayer, now I have the ability to have the surgery and count on him being here.
> 
> Your words are so encouraging. Thank you for your help.


That is awesome that your hubby is getting this time! Puuuuuuuuuuurfect!!! Let us know when you have it set up.

You may wish to gather some info about the Omega's (III & VI); you will be surprised what they do.

One caveat; if a person has known seizure activity such as Grand Mal or Petit Mal, GLAs are contraindicated.


----------



## cj41

Are you still able to fund Armour? I have heard it is all but gone.


----------



## Andros

cj41 said:


> Are you still able to fund Armour? I have heard it is all but gone.


Oh, Lord! Talk about scared. I did not thrive on Synthroid or Levoxyl. I was so so sick and then my "new" doc agreed to put me on Armour and life "began" for me.

I have 6 month's worth stockpiled. I had to get different sized tablets but my doc co-operated and scripted it for me and I have it in my fat little fists. LHM!!

Don't know what is going to happen here. One can only hope that they are up and running and soon. I do care about myself but I also care a "lot" about others as well. If we can't get Armour, our quality of life is going to be severely compromised.

What about you?


----------



## chopper

My wife happens to be on Armour for classic hypo with nodules. We've had no problem here in Florida getting Armour, although there were backorders in early August. I believe they are fully stocked once again. We just picked up my wife's prescription the other day, no problem.


----------



## Andros

nasdaqphil said:


> My wife happens to be on Armour for classic hypo with nodules. We've had no problem here in Florida getting Armour, although there were backorders in early August. I believe they are fully stocked once again. We just picked up my wife's prescription the other day, no problem.


Thank Goodness for that! I am thrilled to hear that she has gotten her meds in a timely manner! What dose is your wife on per day?

How interesting that "both" of you have thyroid. Geez!!

We moved to Ga. from Fla.. The hurricanes chased hubby and I away. I miss Florida..................a lot!


----------



## chopper

Wife is on 45 or 60 mg. I know she's got to split her dose cause they don't make the amount she needs.

Yes it is odd we are both messed up. I was screwed up before her and had already gained significant insight so when her symptoms arose, I knew right away. She's got a very blood-filled nodule however that they are watching closely. She gets FNA every 6 months or so.

Did you see my labs on the other post? What are your thoughts? Notice my TSH going from 21 to 7 and back again within months all with no meds whatsoever. Weird, isn't it?


----------



## Andros

nasdaqphil said:


> Wife is on 45 or 60 mg. I know she's got to split her dose cause they don't make the amount she needs.
> 
> Yes it is odd we are both messed up. I was screwed up before her and had already gained significant insight so when her symptoms arose, I knew right away. She's got a very blood-filled nodule however that they are watching closely. She gets FNA every 6 months or so.
> 
> Did you see my labs on the other post? What are your thoughts? Notice my TSH going from 21 to 7 and back again within months all with no meds whatsoever. Weird, isn't it?


You make the "best" of all possible relationships. Nurturing each other is a significant part of a strong and healthy marriage.

Yes; I have a pill splitter. LOL!! You can count on that.

It sounds like you two are on top of it and I am glad they are keeping an eye on that vascular nodule. Very glad. Do you both use the same doctor?

Not weird to me. That thyroid is sputtering; there is no question of that and incidentally, you would be a good candidate for "block and replace" as it would be impossible to titrate thyroxine only to meet your needs based on the fact that you are having such huge swings.

I am guessing that every time part of your thyroid dies off, there is a huge dump of thyroxine. That would be similar to what happens in RAI and even surgery. Some patients are put on Lugol's solution to prevent that dump which often leads to thyrotoxicosis.


----------



## chopper

That is EXACTLY what's happening. I know it. Try explaining it to a doctor though. She looks at you like you're nuts. I can literally feel myself toggle - it starts with a few heart palps. Then they grow greater in number and aside from the palps, it actually feels good, like being on speed....I talk fast. I seat like crazy. I can't sleep, etc. Then it goes to feeling crummy - like too much speed and I get shaky feeling and have slight tremors with lots of muscle weakness - I hate those. Then my extra dump of thyroid gets all used up and I start slowing down and that's when my left eyelid is usually half shut, I gain weight and I feel really tired and dizzy-ish. This all takes place with a week sometimes and then the cycle repeats. 8 years of this crap. It used to be mostly hyper feeling - really bad. Now its leaning towards the mostly hypo side so I might actually be ready for some Synthroid but am scared to try it again.

Here's my main question as presented to my doc: What happens if my TSH is 21 today and I take Synthroid based on 21 TSH and next week my TSH naturally drops to 5.5 as it's done in the past. Now Im going to have a whopping dose of Synthroid to support that very high 21 TSH even though my TSH is really now just 5.5.

She didn't have much of an answer for me other than "try it and let's see" which scares the hell out of me. Me and my wife do have the same endo.

I agree with block and replace but as we both know, it is extremely difficult to titrate that way.


----------



## Andros

nasdaqphil said:


> That is EXACTLY what's happening. I know it. Try explaining it to a doctor though. She looks at you like you're nuts. I can literally feel myself toggle - it starts with a few heart palps. Then they grow greater in number and aside from the palps, it actually feels good, like being on speed....I talk fast. I seat like crazy. I can't sleep, etc. Then it goes to feeling crummy - like too much speed and I get shaky feeling and have slight tremors with lots of muscle weakness - I hate those. Then my extra dump of thyroid gets all used up and I start slowing down and that's when my left eyelid is usually half shut, I gain weight and I feel really tired and dizzy-ish. This all takes place with a week sometimes and then the cycle repeats. 8 years of this crap. It used to be mostly hyper feeling - really bad. Now its leaning towards the mostly hypo side so I might actually be ready for some Synthroid but am scared to try it again.
> 
> Here's my main question as presented to my doc: What happens if my TSH is 21 today and I take Synthroid based on 21 TSH and next week my TSH naturally drops to 5.5 as it's done in the past. Now Im going to have a whopping dose of Synthroid to support that very high 21 TSH even though my TSH is really now just 5.5.
> 
> She didn't have much of an answer for me other than "try it and let's see" which scares the hell out of me. Me and my wife do have the same endo.
> 
> I agree with block and replace but as we both know, it is extremely difficult to titrate that way.


I am very glad I could validate you also. There is nothing like it in the world. I should know. :anim_63:

Well, that is why I think Block and Replace would be ideal for you. It should balance you out. But, should is a mighty big word and the caveat would be having a doctor who firstly understands what is happening to you and clearly, this one doesn't quite get it.

If you have not read this, you may find it of interest.

http://thyroid-disorders.suite101.com/article.cfm/thyroid_uppers_and_downers

And this.

http://thyroid-disorders.suite101.com/article.cfm/conditions_related_to_hashimotos_thyroiditis


----------



## cj41

So, I got my surgery scheduled for October 19th. I should start my meds on Oct. 5th. I'm nervous!!


----------



## Andros

cj41 said:


> So, I got my surgery scheduled for October 19th. I should start my meds on Oct. 5th. I'm nervous!!


Oh, wow!! I am so happy to hear this. You will never look back and your body will start a healing journey! arty0006: Hubba, hubba!

Hey; nervous is certainly normal. This is our body, our most prized possession! I am sure you will do fine though and you know I will say a prayer for you too! Or send Karma, White Light............whatever you believe in.

So, did you get the Rx for your med? What is it and how much is the dose?


----------



## cj41

I am so excited. My mom called me tonight and told me she is going to come out for te surgery to help my hubby with the girls. I am so relieved to know we will have some extra hands around. She has had her thyroid removed already.


----------



## Andros

cj41 said:


> I am so excited. My mom called me tonight and told me she is going to come out for te surgery to help my hubby with the girls. I am so relieved to know we will have some extra hands around. She has had her thyroid removed already.


That is truly wonderful news. Thank God for moms!!! That will be a huge load off your mind!!


----------



## cj41

Just got my meds...one month of Inderal 40 mg qd and PTU 50 mg bid. Originally he said two weeks of these, but today they called and said one month. I have very low blood pressure already, but high pulse...usually around 104. I am a little worried that the B/P med will lower my already non-existent BP (typically 80/50). I also read the PTU can cause liver probs. Would you think I should have baseline labs drawn now? I know you are not a doc, but just wanted your opinion. I was thinking about calling my doc and asking to do it. My SGOT has been elevated in the past, with no reason. Just a thought.


----------



## Andros

cj41 said:


> Just got my meds...one month of Inderal 40 mg qd and PTU 50 mg bid. Originally he said two weeks of these, but today they called and said one month. I have very low blood pressure already, but high pulse...usually around 104. I am a little worried that the B/P med will lower my already non-existent BP (typically 80/50). I also read the PTU can cause liver probs. Would you think I should have baseline labs drawn now? I know you are not a doc, but just wanted your opinion. I was thinking about calling my doc and asking to do it. My SGOT has been elevated in the past, with no reason. Just a thought.


I think it a very good idea to get a baseline to see if the PTU is helping and also to see how much better you get after your surgery.

I also share your concern about your blood pressure. Have you asked your doctor about this?

PTU can cause liver problesm but that is mostly for long-term use. I believe you will only be on it for one month? However if you have known liver enzyme issues, this too should be discussed w/ your doctor and it is "advised" to not use alchohol or take any other med which has a history of taxing the liver while on PTU.

This will be over soon; hang in there.


----------



## cj41

Had my surgery on October 19. Doing great. Surgery went well. Was in the hospital overnight. Wish I could post pics of my incision. I think I am healing well. Taking darvocet sparingly. Will start synthroid but will switch to armour soon. Surgery was easy to het through and my surgeons were amazing. Highly reccommend it!!!!!!


----------



## Andros

cj41 said:


> Had my surgery on October 19. Doing great. Surgery went well. Was in the hospital overnight. Wish I could post pics of my incision. I think I am healing well. Taking darvocet sparingly. Will start synthroid but will switch to armour soon. Surgery was easy to het through and my surgeons were amazing. Highly reccommend it!!!!!!


Well, thank you so much for checking in w/ us and giving us a full report. I had your surgery marked on my calendar and was wondering how you were doing.

Do you have to have a drain in the incision area? Did you get pathology report yet? Bet that thyroid was "yucky!"

This is the most wonderful news!!!arty0006:


----------



## cj41

Just posted the most recent info under a new thread.


----------



## Andros

cj41 said:


> Just posted the most recent info under a new thread.


I'll look for it later. Hope it's good news.

Just a little note to all.......
If you can, please stick to your original thread (posting) so medical information and background is handy for reference. It will be much appreciated by moi! And, if you already do; thank you ever so much.

Also, everytime a new thread is started, we don't get a "notification" of that post.


----------



## cj41

So, I have written my sotry on here a whole ago...thread "Opinions needed please". Had my thyroid out on Oct 19th. Was on Induril and PTU for a month leading up to surgery.

Surgeon said my thyroid was more difficult to remove than he had anticipated. He does mostly cancer so Grave's was different. But all in all they surgery was 3 hours, I was intubated and post op was uneventful, except for my low B/P.

Levothyroxine dose was based on ht and wt I think, so I started at 75 mg. I leterally SLEPT for the first two weeks and have no really recollection of much. TSH was .001 before I started the PTU. I do not know what my TSH was right before surgery. At 2 weeks post op I was 6.9.

He increased my Levo to 150mg!!! and now I am speeding like I was for the last year. Tired all day and up all night. I just had labs redrawn on Monday and am anxious to see what they are. I see an Endocronologist on Dec. 9th.

The worst part is how my neck feels now. I feel like I am constantly being choked. My neck is very tight and sore. I can't have anything touch the scar. I initially healed very well. Was glued shut and the line is nice and straight. He said he really had to move things around inside because the right side was much larger than expected and he had to disect it to get it out. I had thought that all the weird choking sensations and feeling like my food is getting stuck was from the intubation, but this has gone on too long.

Today I looked up this problem and found many people with the same issues. They say to stretch, with an excercize leaning my head all the way back and then pretend to chew. My mouth won't even close and it si extremely painful to try and make that motion.

Wondering if anyone out there has heard of this or experienced it?


----------



## cj41

Sorry for screwing things up. Will not post again.


----------



## Andros

cj41 said:


> So, I have written my sotry on here a whole ago...thread "Opinions needed please". Had my thyroid out on Oct 19th. Was on Induril and PTU for a month leading up to surgery.
> 
> Surgeon said my thyroid was more difficult to remove than he had anticipated. He does mostly cancer so Grave's was different. But all in all they surgery was 3 hours, I was intubated and post op was uneventful, except for my low B/P.
> 
> Levothyroxine dose was based on ht and wt I think, so I started at 75 mg. I leterally SLEPT for the first two weeks and have no really recollection of much. TSH was .001 before I started the PTU. I do not know what my TSH was right before surgery. At 2 weeks post op I was 6.9.
> 
> He increased my Levo to 150mg!!! and now I am speeding like I was for the last year. Tired all day and up all night. I just had labs redrawn on Monday and am anxious to see what they are. I see an Endocronologist on Dec. 9th.
> 
> The worst part is how my neck feels now. I feel like I am constantly being choked. My neck is very tight and sore. I can't have anything touch the scar. I initially healed very well. Was glued shut and the line is nice and straight. He said he really had to move things around inside because the right side was much larger than expected and he had to disect it to get it out. I had thought that all the weird choking sensations and feeling like my food is getting stuck was from the intubation, but this has gone on too long.
> 
> Today I looked up this problem and found many people with the same issues. They say to stretch, with an excercize leaning my head all the way back and then pretend to chew. My mouth won't even close and it si extremely painful to try and make that motion.
> 
> Wondering if anyone out there has heard of this or experienced it?


Thank you for refreshing my memory. It sounds like you might have to go in for labs as you may be a perhaps a bit too much med and are feeling hyper?

Gosh, I did not have surgery so I can't really relate except to say that maybe you should inquire about any stretching exercises w/ your doc as if the surgery was as extensive as you state, it may be too early in the game to be doing exercises.

Perhaps others who have had surgery will have some tips and advice.


----------

